# baby chicks stretching wings???



## shellybean40 (Jan 28, 2010)

Is it normal for our chicks to stretch out one wing, sometimes when standing, sometimes when lying down? We are such newbies, it is pathetic!


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Yep.

I don't know if its a myth or what, but I was told that they do it when they are having growing pains. Meat birds seem to do it much more than layers.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know if it is 'normal' but every batch of chicks I have had have done this. So, I guess our chicks are related! Mine have all grown up to be nice laying hens! 

There is nothing wrong with being new at something. And being new doesn't make you pathetic. Everyone here was new at something at one time - some more times than others. die:


----------



## shellybean40 (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay, thanks. They are so cute, I cannot stop watching them. I know I am such a dweeb-but they are sooooooo cute!


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya, they stretch their wings and also will lay out and stretch a leg out.

Also, My opinion here, they only stay cute for a week or so, then they go through the teenage period which isn't so cute. But then they turn into good looking chickens.

Enjoy them,
Dave


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Enjoy them while they are fluffy & cute!

Those "teenage" chickens are really, REALLY rough look'n!


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

The first time I saw a chicken lying on her side with her wings and legs at weird angles I thought she was dead! Nope - just enjoying the sunshine! They can be so comical.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Just wait till they start running around the brooder flapping their wings. Then the comedy starts!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL yep, and when they scratch out more food onto their bedding then they're eating, and when it seems all they do is eat and poop. And you just changed their bedding and you think it stinks already and you want to spray some air freshner but YOU CAN"T! .....lol.
Welcome to raising chicks!


----------



## Emmy D (Sep 7, 2009)

I got 31 week old Cinnamon Queen chicks at Rural King last week (.50 cents each!), they are the STRETCHING-EST chicks I have EVER had! Eat, Stretch, Poop, Stretch, etc.! The 8 Silver Laced Wyandotts I got at the same time rarely stretch their wings and legs. But the CQ are growing at twice the rate of the SLW.

Emmy


----------



## gold'nchocolate (Jun 24, 2006)

shellybean40 said:


> We are such newbies, it is pathetic!


Hahahaha....I remember when I was new to having chicks and they all flopped down to take a nap at the same time :shocked:. I thought they were all dead!!!! 

I'm glad that you are enjoying your chicks, I LOVE my chickens, too!


----------

